# wrapping a box



## 72caddydeville (Jul 26, 2004)

i got a sub box, its about 3' wide, 1.5' long, and 1.5' tall. i want to wrap it in some white vynil. how would i do this?? first time wrapping something like this.


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

the hard part about vinyl and speaker boxes, is you have to hide the seams. If you take an upholstery approch to it and wrap it like a seat or a couch you will pre sew the seams together and strech the pre-made piece over the box.

If you take a car audio installer approch to it. you can't do vinyl the same way you do carpet. the box has to be super smooth and have the screw heads filled and sanded, any little bump or imperfection will show up in the vinyl. 

if you don't care about the sides being seen, smooth out the front, and glue the box, and the vinyl. then wrap the vinyl starting from the bottom and go aroung the front, top back and then the bottom. you can staple the bottom seam becuase it will not be seen. 

if you sides will show, you can to the same in wraping one piece around the bottom, front, top, and back. and then maybe make some kind of "End caps" for the sides and glue them on or screw them on from the inside of the box. 

if you can, use a router with a roundover bit and round off all the corners of the box. this will make it easier to pull the vinyl tight.

when you build a box from scratch knowing you want to vinyl it. it will make it easier to have the sides sink in a 1/2in (like a lot of the pre-fab boxes are), wrap the vinyl as best you can around the sides, and make an end cap that will fit inside the sunk in sides of the box. 

I cover about 8-10 boxes a month at work
DC


----------



## 59Impala (Oct 13, 2004)

I wonder how it would look if you took aluminum angle and put in on all the sides and angles to help hide the seams....you could mirror polish it and it would look like a polished cage around your vinyl.


----------



## japSW20 (Jan 13, 2005)

why not just wrap it in padding like on vinyls roofs before the vinyl so it hides the imperfections?


----------



## JUICEDEXPL (Oct 10, 2004)

yeah use 1/8 inch foam padding underneath and your good to go


----------

